# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  Brushes   } فرش عاشوراء الحسين

## Sweet Magic

اسلام عليكم  

مساء الخير والياسمين  

عاشوراء ,,  
بعد ايام قليلة يحل علينا الشهر المحرم 
ونعزي صاحب الزمان بأستشهاد سيد شباب الجنة ابا عبد الله الحسين علية السلام  
فقمت با عمل فرش للهذا الشهر // Brushes 
فرش عاشوراء الحسين  
ان شاء الله تنال على اعجابكم وتستفيدو منهم  


 


هذي مخطوطات } عملتها فرش بعد تجميعها  


 




 
التحميل من هنا 
 
الرجاء عند نقل الموضوع ذكر المصدر 
مأجورين ..  
نسألكم الدعاء  

sweet magic

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..


اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

ماشاء الله 


صور تدخل القلوب..

وتقرحها...

مأجورة الزهراء..

غاليتي ..سويت..

ابدعتي فيما قد قدمتي..

فرش رووووووووووعة ..


ومافي شي اروع من ذكرى سيد الشهداء..

صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

جُزيتي خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..

وتسلم الأيادي الموالية يارب..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سويتي ابدعتي 

في ميزان حسناتك 

الف شكر

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ابداع الرائع تشكري عليه خية
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
وجعله ربي في ميزان حسانتك
بحق ابي عبد الله الحسين
سلام الله عليه
دعواتي القلبي لكي بالتوفيق
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أبــداع روعــه

عظم الله أجرانا وأجركم

تســتاهلي تقيم

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

_يعطيكـِ ربي ألف عافيهـ_
_وفي ميزااااااااااااااان حسناتكـِ_
_موفقهـ لكل خير _

----------


## صفآء الروح

*جزاك الله خيرا اختي سويت*
*بصارحة الفرش تجنننننننن*
*والله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

فرش روعة مرة 
الله يعطيكِ العافية سويت
على الفرش الروعة ..
موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

دمعه على السطور  


الروعه  تشريفك وتواجدك الرائع 
غاليتي  .. الله لا يحرمني منك 
دمتي بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

نوارة الدنيا  

الاروع تواجدك يا الغلا 
دمتي بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

الناري  


تسلم اخوي  
الاروع تنويرك متصفحي 
تحياتي وسلامي لك

----------


## كبرياء

*آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ....~* 
*يسـلمووو سويت على الطرح المميز .....}* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...* 
*مأجورين جيمعآ ...* 
*لاعدمـ ...* 
*كبريآء .....~*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*شو هآد يآعشل ،،*

*روعهـ ابدعتي يآحلووهـ ،،*

*تسلمي ع الطرح الروعهـ ..~*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*ومآجورين ..~*

*رب مآيحرمني جديدكِ ،،*

*تحيآتو*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

جهد رائع ..

كل المودة

----------


## علاوي 2008

شكرا ً جزيلا ً

----------


## hope

*مشكوره حبيبتي ع الفرش*
*يعطيك الف عآفيييييه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مشكووورة


الله يعطيج العافيه

تقبلي مروري

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عاافية غاليتي ..

مأجورين جميعا .. ووفقك الله لكل خير بحق محمد وآله

>> جااري التحميل

الف تحية

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ـاء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..


أبدع ــت أناااملكِ ..


مـأج ــوره ومثابه بإذنه إن ش ــاء الله ..


تـ س ـتحقي التقييم والفايف س ـتارز ^_^ ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـافيه على تميز ماقدمتِ ..


لا ع ـدمنا كل ج ـديد منكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
رائعه...
في ميزان اعمالش عزيزتي
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## احلى ليل

رووووعة ماشاء الله
بس للأسف ماتحمل معاي :( :(
ياريت رابط غير هالموقع واكون شاكره لج

----------


## رضـــــا

يعطيك ربي الف الف عافيه 
الله يكتبها في مزان حسناتك

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يعطيك ألف الف عااافية عزيزتي عالجهد
موفقة

----------


## Sweet Magic

اسيرة شوق 

وردة محمدية 

نهضة احساس 

اشكر لك تواجدك وتنير متصفحي 

دمتم بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

هموسة 

كبرياء

كروزهــ 


تسلمو حبيباتي  
اسعدني تواجدك  كثيراً 
الله لا يحرمني منك 
دمتم بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

شبكة الناصرة  

اشكرك اخوي على تنوير متصفحي 

لا خلا ولا عدم 

دمت بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

علاوي 

hope

ونة حزن  

اشكركم  اعزئي  

لمتصفحي رونق با وجودكم 

دمتم بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

سجينة الاهات 

شوق المحبة 

اميرة المرح  


ما اروع ان ارى لكم وجود في متصفحي ليتحل با جمال وجودكم 

دمتم بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

> رووووعة ماشاء الله
> بس للأسف ماتحمل معاي :( :(
> ياريت رابط غير هالموقع واكون شاكره لج



 
عزيزتي  .. 

تسلمي  على تواجدك 

تفضل هذا مركز تحميل ثاني 

هنــــــــــــــــــــــا  

دمتي بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

رضا 

اللؤلؤ المكنون 


اشكر لكم تواجدك اللطيف 

الله لا يحرمني منك 

دمتم بخير

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك اعداائهم اجمعينن ...
ابداع رائع أختي الفاضلة ...
الله يعطيكِ العافية وموفقة لكل خير ...
ودمتي بحفظ المولى ...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مأجوره ومثابه 
ع المجهوود في ميزاان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله
تم التحميل 
لا عدمنااا جديد ابدااااعك يا الغلااا
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## Sweet Magic

اشكركم على تواجدكم الجميل  

دمتم بخير

----------

